# My Shelly is here!! :-) :-) :-)



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Got my kitty yesterday!! Shelly was actually the first cat I met at the shelter. When I walked in and said I wanted affection and cuddles they said "oh, you have to meet Shelly." They put you in an empty pen enclosure for the meet-and-greet , which went very well, obviously! So she went off to the shelter vet for a once-over and I went to get the carrier and fill out the paperwork. She was already chipped - all they had to do was switch the number into my name. She's had two other owners before me.

She was very chatty on the way home. Her profile sheet says she doesn't like being in carriers, so she was getting rather insistant in tone. Luckily it is a short ride to my place, although I had to go slow because the weather was bad. 

She is pretty much settled in. We started in the safe room with the door shut, but when I went out to get the scissors to cut open the litter bags she shouldered herself out of the t room. My place is quite small, so once she established herself underneath the futon/couch in the living room I went back to filling the litter box. She came back in to see what I was doing, & discovered the water fountain. After drinking from it she commenced to playing in it. I will be keeping the bathroom door shut so she can't play in the toilet.  

Shelly is about 3-1/2 years old. Her paperwork listed a birthdate of 6/3/2010. The one issue she has is the fact that she is 14 lbs. and, thus, is listed as "overweight." I was told no free-feeding (which I wasn't going to be doing anyway) & to feed one cup a day, split into two meals. Well, I'm only going to keep her on the dry long enough for a "settle in" period - and I think she already is past that because she was lounging on the couch last night like she was Bastet! - and then switch her to canned. I did cut he suggested ration to 1/3 of a cup and she didn't even eat all of that. I am going to get her vetted - MHHS has an agreement with several area vets for discounted initial vet visits, & it looks like one of these places is one that specializes in cats. Hopefully they will be holistic-minded, given Shelly's weight problem.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

She is a CUTIE!!!!! Love her cute lil face and her body markings


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh, I'm in love! She looks so much like my Arwen!!!! The facial expressions and everything are just like my girl. She looks quite cozy there. And I guess if you don't have another cat and the place is small, it should be fine. She looks so content to be in her new home. Yay!!! Happy day!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Congratulations and happy settling in!! She is LOVELY, reminds me of my old kitty, Sydney. Beautiful markings!!


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

She already looks quite at home. 
How sad she has had two other owners already. How lucky that you have now given her stabilty!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Beautiful girl! Great choice!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awww she's beautiful. I love your futon cover! She looks quite regal stretched out on it  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Congrats! Looks like she's made herself at home already!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Congratulations! I'm so excited for you!  Shelly is a beautiful girl, and she looks so at home on your couch.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOO HOO! So happy you found each other! She's a pretty girl!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Congratulations AutumnRose and Shelly!! I think it is a great sign that when you went back to filling the litterbox that she came over to investigate. It doesn't sound like she was too freaked out at all. Sounds like you found a great match. Just curious--did you happen to look at any other cats or did you meet Shelly and just know she was the one?


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats! She's a beautiful girl and looks so cozy on your couch. :smile:


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I couldn't do anything but have a wide smile to see how happy that kitty is to be there with you.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Lotu said:


> Congratulations AutumnRose and Shelly!! I think it is a great sign that when you went back to filling the litterbox that she came over to investigate. It doesn't sound like she was too freaked out at all. Sounds like you found a great match. Just curious--did you happen to look at any other cats or did you meet Shelly and just know she was the one?


Shelly was the only one I met. We both knew she was the one!

Things have been so ... EASY so far. We're both lounging on the couch at the moment - she has her end and I get the other 75%, LOL. She's been using the box, and it's a relief that she doesn't toss the litter every which way. She's actually very demure when she is digging in the box. She's been putting out good-sized clumps so far. 

One thing I've noticed is that she does not eat much. I gave her 1/3 cup last night and she only ate probably... 75% of it. I put 1/4 cup out this morning, and she ate about 80% of that. I picked up some Fancy Feast Classic last night, so I think I'll try some of that and see how she does with wet food. She definitely likes tuna - I had a sandwich and she was swarming around me like I was the prettiest flower in the Universe! 

She's a little lioness when we play. She loves the laser pointer, and I have a wand toy with a blue mouse that makes squeeking noises and the eyes flash - she was literally leaping for that! We've had two play sessions already today.

She's very laidback - I actually left her alone when I went out to buy food, & she was alone for about an hour last night, with full access to every room except the bathroom. She just lay in the middle of the living room floor as I walked out, & met me at the door when I came back. She's not too interested in my bedroom; she went under the bed for a bit, but I think she slept under the futon in the living room last night. I really don't want her jumping on and off the bed right now anyway; with her being 14 lbs. she's liable to hurt herself because I have the high-boy style bed.

So that's where we are now! She's "vedging" at the moment: eyes closed, ears flicking this way and that.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Congratulations! She is gorgeous and looks very happy and content.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Shelly is one VERY lucky kitty....she's found her forever home and you have found your lifelong friend! Just curious....why are you her 3rd home? She's a well-adjusted kitty! Bless you for sharing your love.
:smiles


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

We had an overweight cat for many years and bought doggie steps to the bed...used them when the new kittens were small and could climb/jump that high yet-just an idea if you are ready for her to be in the bed but the weight is keeping her down. Sounds like you had love at first sight


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Cat Lover Lennie said:


> Shelly is one VERY lucky kitty....she's found her forever home and you have found your lifelong friend! Just curious....why are you her 3rd home? She's a well-adjusted kitty! Bless you for sharing your love.
> :smiles


I don't remember the one reason, but the other family gave her up because of allergies. A cop-out IMO; my ex-SIL had allergies but still shared living space with a dog and two cats, and she and her 2nd husband have a dog now, plus she and my brother trade off dog-sitting duties when the other is out of town. 

It's not due to behavior, because I haven't seen any yet! I'm keeping her out of the bathroom because she has a habit of playing in her water fountain and I don't want her to wind up taking a swim during my shower or bath.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds like you two adopted each other. Congratulations!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's good she's so playful, it will help get those pesky lbs off of her!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Arrgghh!! I can't see a pic anywhere!!! What is everyone commenting on??!! The link was removed. Here I go and disappear for a few hours and miss all the excitement! Congratulations on adopting Shelly and THANK YOU for adopting an older kitty. She may not be a senior but most people shy away from 4 year old cats!! I know you will be great together. Post another pic if you can, I wanna see!!!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Get "da bird"! OMG, I can't even tell you how much that toy has gotten Stephano riled up.....not like he was quiet before, but oh boy, he goes bananas over that toy. He does flips in the air. Even my lazy Beep will play with that. Warning, it does break easy....the feathers come out, but I just put some non-toxic tacky glue to put the feathers back in, and so far, we are good.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Marcia - I'll send you a PM with the links. The only way I can do pics is to post them on my personal blog links (I don't have access to a computer where I can resize them) and blog links aren't allowed. 

I wanted to get Da Bird the first night she was here, but Benson's (locally based pet store) was out of them. I wanted to get home because the roads were bad, plus I had left her alone with full run of the apartment or I would have checked at PetSmart.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Autumn,

For posting photos, all you do is; 

1. Go to your blog.
2. Decide which photo you want to post here.
3. RIGHT CLICK on that photo.
The right click menu will have _something similar to_: "*photo address*" choose that (however it is worded) in the _right click menu._

Next

1. Come back here, to CF and go to your post
2. At the top is a teeny post card looking icon. Click on it. (a window will appear.) 
3. RIGHT CLICK on it (the window) but this time select PASTE, then the "OK" button.

Now it is in your post, you can "Go advanced" and "Preview" your post and your picture will be there.


----------

